# Biden & G7 leaders staying at Tregenna Castle!



## Laurie (Jun 10, 2021)

This is the timeshare in Cornwall that we exchanged into some years ago! We had a (somewhat funky, dated) apartment in the older section looking out over St Ives and the sea. Gorgeous property and area, we had such an excellent experience, I'm reminiscing about some of the things we explored that week which I hadn't thought about for awhile. 

We have been so fortunate -- what I've loved about timesharing over the past quarter century!  I rarely see anything about it on TUG, but it's still listed in RCI, #3576.









						G7 summit: Joe Biden and other leaders to hole up in Cornwall castle
					

The Grade II-listed Tregenna Castle was built in 1774 and will be home for the likes of US president Joe Biden during the G7 summit in Cornwall this weekend.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## nerodog (Jun 12, 2021)

Laurie said:


> This is the timeshare in Cornwall that we exchanged into some years ago! We had a (somewhat funky, dated) apartment in the older section looking out over St Ives and the sea. Gorgeous property and area, we had such an excellent experience, I'm reminiscing about some of the things we explored that week which I hadn't thought about for awhile.
> 
> We have been so fortunate -- what I've loved about timesharing over the past quarter century!  I rarely see anything about it on TUG, but it's still listed in RCI, #3576.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Very interesting  Laurie. I visited St Ives a long time ago and lived the quaint little streets and sights. I had stayed in a B&B back then. I've been enjoying  the scenery  from the Summit.


----------

